# Sloane gardens may 25



## patty5ia (Mar 20, 2013)

Just got a trade for Sloane Gardens in London for the end of may. Wonderful except for the air fare to London at 2 months out.  Any suggestions?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 21, 2013)

The UK departure tax is 80-100$, so I tend to fly into London and fly out of Paris or some place in Europe.   Sometimes you can get Eurostar to Paris and Brussels for less than $100 OW so only cost is extra accomodation in the other city.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 21, 2013)

Dublin is another departure point to try, as there are always cheap fares on Aer Lingus and RyanAir from London.  Use an open jaw fare, into London and out of the second city, but buy the connector on a different airline or you may still get hit with the full longhaul departure tax.

Sloane Gardens is a great resort in a great location (even better than Allen House) in London.  I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------

